# Klöckner Moeller PRG 22



## bayersepper (9 Oktober 2018)

Hallo,

Ich habe ein Klöckner Moeller PRG 22 bei dem leider die 26Volt Spannung zusammenbricht. Es sieht so aus das von oben gesehen die erste Platine dafür verantwortlich ist. Ist hier im Forum jemand 
bekannt der evtl. diese Platine reparieren kann.
Für mögliche Hinweise wäre ich sehr Dankbar.

Gruß Sepp


----------



## dingo (9 Oktober 2018)

vielleicht hier:

https://www.unisgroup.de/products/p...MI3M_Q_sb53QIVx-F3Ch3j6Ao6EAAYASAAEgKvivD_BwE


----------



## Dean (11 Juli 2021)

bayersepper schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich habe ein Klöckner Moeller PRG 22 bei dem leider die 26Volt Spannung zusammenbricht. Es sieht so aus das von oben gesehen die erste Platine dafür verantwortlich ist. Ist hier im Forum jemand
> bekannt der evtl. diese Platine reparieren kann.
> ...


Hi Did you fix the PRG 22 26volt problem 
In the process of restoring some old PS22s and 24s 
Many Thanks 
Dean


----------



## bayersepper (13 Juli 2021)

hi, the problem is still there.
thanks.
Josef


----------



## Dean (13 Juli 2021)

Hi
I have the same problem with the 26V on the top card. It will not burn 2708 EPROMs as they require the 26V in program mode.
The PRG22 I am restoring has not been used for 30 years.
Originally the PRG was dead and found the  problem to be the switch mode power supply switching transistor.
Still working on the PRG ,will let you know if I find a solution to the 26V problem.
Slow and difficult to fix with no circuit


----------



## Dean (14 Juli 2021)

Dean schrieb:


> Hi
> I have the same problem with the 26V on the top card. It will not burn 2708 EPROMs as they require the 26V in program mode.
> The PRG22 I am restoring has not been used for 30 years.
> Originally the PRG was dead and found the  problem to be the switch mode power supply switching transistor.
> ...


Thank you
Dean


----------

